# I'm addicted..



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh.. they just make my heart melt.

Pashes babies:

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/puppies.html

Divine still has a cutie available too.

*I think I posted the original post in the wrong place. Please forgive me*


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I always love looking at pics of puppies! No matter how bad a day is going ... it's pretty hard to frown while looking at a puppy.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

They are gorgeous. Wow at the price for a female pet only.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww. Cutie pies, for sure. I keep checking the websites of all the breeders that are on my "list" too. One of these days an angel's going to turn up that I won't be able to resist. 

Here's a cute female pup from Rhapsody http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

Some cuties from Richelieu http://www.richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html

And a retired male champion available from Rijes http://www.rijesmaltese.com/puppies.html (scroll down to Ch. Dunar's Rises Special Prince)


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> Aww. Cutie pies, for sure. I keep checking the websites of all the breeders that are on my "list" too. One of these days an angel's going to turn up that I won't be able to resist.
> 
> Here's a cute female pup from Rhapsody http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have some of the same breeders on our list. I saw the Rhapsody pup this morning too.

Wow..those pups are so beautiful. 

*Sigh*..soon and very soon..


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

So irrestistible aren't they?? Those cuties always make you want another one, no matter how many you already have!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I just wanted to point out that the Rijes Male is not retired. He is a young finished champion that is available for sale. Some breeders do this because they have too many boys and really don't need another.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a question:

Why would a breeder spend the money it cost to finish a boy... and then put them out as a pet...if they already have enough males in their program? I would think you would only finish a boy to championship if you were going to use them in your own program and/or offer him for stud to other breeders?
Maybe Faye can help me with my curiosity.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Just a question:
> 
> Why would a breeder spend the money it cost to finish a boy... and then put them out as a pet...if they already have enough males in their program? I would think you would only finish a boy to championship if you were going to use them in your own program and/or offer him for stud to other breeders?
> Maybe Faye can help me with my curiosity.
> ...



Carole, 
I can only give you my opinion here.
There are some breeders who show and finish dogs, then put them up for sale. This helps to promote their lines by doing so. The more dogs a breeder gets into the ring and finished, the more others will have an opportunity to see what they are producing. Perhaps they used the dog a couple times in their program, but have such a few number of dogs to breed to that it is just not practical to keep him on premisis. Perhaps the sire is there, and he can add more to the program than the other. Also, maybe the finished male is so closely related to the females in the breeding program that it would not be practical to keep him. There are many valid reasons that people show and finish dogs, then put them up for sale. Also, remember that dog breeding is a business, and some breeders have no outside employment, but rely on their dogs for their primary income, even in the show world. There are those who know that they can get much more for a finished champion than for one that hasn't been in the ring.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Just a question:
> 
> Why would a breeder spend the money it cost to finish a boy... and then put them out as a pet...if they already have enough males in their program? I would think you would only finish a boy to championship if you were going to use them in your own program and/or offer him for stud to other breeders?
> Maybe Faye can help me with my curiosity.
> ...


I can't speak for all breeders but this boy is not being sold as a pet. He is being sold as a finished champion with full registration. I know many of the top breeders do this as well. A breeder may have several males from similar breedings and just not need more. A breeder generally will not keep several males from the same litter or same breeding. However, they may see it deserving of a championship and not want to see the boy go as a pet. Many show quality males are sold as pets from what I have been told.

Some breeders are owner handlers so the cost of finishing is signficantly less than using a handler. I won't go into details about why this boy is being sold as a champion but it is not because anything is wrong with him. People have personal reasons why they have to part with some of their dogs and us as bystanders should not make judgement without knowning the full story.

Edit: I agree with everything Faye said above. However, this particular breeder has outside income and if anyone spends time talking to her .. it is obvious that it is not about the money.

I also just removed him from the website. He has been sold for awhile but I haven't updated the website (me lazy).


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Pashes Puppies are ADORABLE


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I can't speak for all breeders but this boy is not being sold as a pet. He is being sold as a finished champion with full registration.[/unquote]
> 
> Thanks to both Charmypoo and Faye for helping me to figure it all out.
> 
> ...


----------

